# 2009 is not good so far.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Went to the vet today. Garcia our three legged dog ( i posted pictures one time) well she has been sick. It was strange she had labored breathing and was very thirsty we actually thought she had a cold at first the vet put her on meds for 10day and she got better then about a week after that she was sick again. Back to the vets she went now she had a thick enlarged neck glads a fever and she had stopped eating. She was put on another med she did show any signs of improving so I took her in today she was very anemic labored breathing fever seh wasn't eating so the vet gave her vit k shot and a different med he didn't think she would make it though the weekend. I came home grabbed the dog beds and area rug went to the laundromat when I came home Garcia had crossed Rainbow bridge. Run free dear sweet girl I will miss you.

Also while we at the vets I had him check DaVinci's eyes well my boy is going blind. The bad news just keeps coming.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

oh man..... im so sorry... well at least she isnt in any more pain... and im sorry about davinci hunny


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to keep in mind that all I can do is love these guys while I can and that whatever time I have at least they know no abuse. Doesn't make it any easier when the time comes to say goodbye but Garcia was loved very much.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh my God MY MIKADO I'm so sorry! RIP girl


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss...

R.I.P. Sweet Garcia!!

Sorry to hear about DaVinci's eyesight...


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. RIP Garcia. Sorry to hear about DaVinci going blind too. Give him hugs for us.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear this, my condolences to you and your family.Atleast she's not suffering, she's in doggy heaven now.Im also sorry to hear about your boy's eye sight.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh wow mikado... I don't know what to say except that I'm so sorry... Bad news comes in threes... This should be the last of it I hope... Is davinci forming cataracts? Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh Mikado you have had a ruff start in 2009 .. Things will get better just wait and see they always do. I am so sorry your having to deal with deaths and sicknesses all at the same time it must be really hard on you. My prayers and thoughts are with you .. hopefully things will start to look up for you soon. Don't worry and the end of the storm is always a rainbow


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im so sorry, I know she had a good life with you though.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I wish I knew what made Garcia sick the vet said maybe mouse pioson or blastomicosis(sp?). We have no poison around here I don't believe in killing anything but flies, ticks and mosquitoes. I just don't know it is so hard. She was so sweet not a mean bone in her body all she wanted to was play and lay by your feet. 

DaVinci eye's don't dilate. I noticed that he has been worse lately he doesn't recognize the dogs or my sister and son when it is dark in the house. He is scared to go off the deck at night so River goes out with him. One day I was looking at him and I saw like a film sorta like looking though smoke when I looked at his eyes. That is why I took him to the vet. I bought Bilberrie and started giving him more carrots. DaVinci loves to do agility it his favorite thing to do.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OH no. I am sorry Mikado! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*ooo boy*

Mikado, I am so very sorry..... may your heart heal.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry for your losee


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry for your loss! and sorry about DaVinci's eyesight.

2009 hasn't started well here either, I lost one of my horses (Blazer) this week.

Hopefully, from here on out no more bad news.

Stephanie


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Holy cow. I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts.


----------

